# pokie ventral sexing



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone any good at vent-sexing pokies? thanks...


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

Its female mate.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks male to me, found this an interesting thread:Poecilotheria: ventral sexing vs. dorsal sexing


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/234784-newbie-guide-poecilotheria.html

Theres a good bit on ventral about 5 or so posts down. I think ventral is a waste of time so im not going to sit here spouting stuff out that in the next moult could be proved wrong lol


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had a look at the thread corny girl posted, mine looks male and female judging by that arachnoboards thread! So I'm still confused, although I have been counting juvenile trout and salmon populations all day.....

Just gunna have a read of Selinas thing, although the dude at the top who said female seems to be right about others...

I knew this would just turn my brain inside out ;-)

Anyway, it's a samsung HD 5x, according to whats wriiten on it, got it for 80quid about a year ago...


----------



## Reeceinleeds (Jun 26, 2013)

what sex is this i no from molt Reptile Forums - Reeceinleeds's Album: my Ts - Picture


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

Reeceinleeds said:


> what sex is this i no from molt Reptile Forums - Reeceinleeds's Album: my Ts - Picture


Reece, I'm pretty sure thats Male.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Gonna say female.
Firstly because of the rather prominent white line
Secondly, the lack of dark triangular patch.

Either way, wait for a moult for some certainty!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm going to guess male too. Mostly cos I'm not bothered if I look stupid lol and mine has been guessed as male by others for the same characteristics (raised bell shape above epigastric furrow, dip in epigastric furrow). A moult will decide obviously but it's interesting to guess based on info from more experienced pokie breeders that I found online. Some of them are so convinced by the accuracy of ventral sexing of this one species that they will either guarantee the sex or not bother looking at moults - not something I would feel comfy with personally but suggests it might be more accurate than for most species. That said there are others who aren't as convinced as they say some will change characteristics as they grow.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

female


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Based on all the info in links provided from you kind people in various posts, I'm going to guess female - Hopefully!!!!

Cheers everyone, hopefully not long till a molt


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Adam B Jones said:


> Based on all the info in links provided from you kind people in various posts, I'm going to guess female - Hopefully!!!!
> 
> Cheers everyone, hopefully not long till a molt


By the way, I'm not saying anyone is right or wrong about male/female, I just decided to base decision on the info from links cos I got about a 50/50 split male female from everybody who commented!!

Thanks again...


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

looks male but wait for molt


----------

